# Rocky Mountain 10.5' Performance



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone out there paddled or rowed the RMR 10.5 and can you please report on performance? Any experience with the Hyside 10.5 Mini Max as a comparison?
Thx.


----------



## profishwv (May 21, 2014)

*RMR Storm*

 Really fun boat. I've been out in mine 4 time so far. We R2 down the New River Dries during a Recreation Study for the re licensing of the Hawks Nest Dam. The Dries are solid Class III+ at the levels we ran between 1,500 & 3,000 CFS. The boat handled really well with two big boys, (over 450 lbs). It was really stable, turned quick and was easy to get moving with the pointed floor design. I have R2'd many small rafts and Shreder type boats in the past, the Storm is the most comfortable one so far. The 18" outer tubes give you a good place to sit and it is user friendly for a old river guy with lots of miles under the PFD!


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*thank you for the beta*

Thanks for the info and it's good to hear. Sounds fun!


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

ProfishWV, how heavy is that boat?

Lemme know if you get tired of it I might take it off your hands 

I'm gonna pm you to not hijack this thread.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Boat weight*

Hyside's website says 67 lb. Check back after June 5.


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Since I sell both and have paddled and rowed both a number of times, I'll give you my opinion based only on experience. They are almost identical in design. In a blind fold test I don't think I or you could tell any difference in performance on the river. The RMRaft is welded PVC and is very durable for the life of the material which most believe PVC has a 20 -25 year life span. It is also heavier than the Hyside by 13#. RMRaft 80# vs. Hyside 67#. This weight will only be noticed when loading and unloading on land but probably won't be noticed on the river. The weight difference is from the RMRaft having a second layer of heavy PVC on the bottom which makes it extremely durable, where as the Hyside uses a layer of urethane to protect the bottom and is also extremely durable and much lighter. The only other plus to the Hyside is that being made of Hypalon you have a material that has a 35-45+ year life expectancy. So Hyside will last longer, be lighter when lugging around on land and will cost more. Otherwise I really don't think I could tell in a blind fold test which boat I was in. Come to think of it that would be really dangerous to boat blind folded.

Hope this helped. I do know that if you buy either one you will have a lot of fun. This size of boat is my favorite and also they are our top sellers. We have both in stock with several color choices and frames ready to grab and go.

Good luck with your decision and happy and safe boating.


----------



## ds (Sep 30, 2004)

Ron, thanks for your replys. Can you give us an idea of how much smaller the mini max will roll up vs the storm? I know the difference would be dramatic comparing a 16' pvc vs hyside but maybe not a big deal on a 10'?


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

The best answer is: I measured the boxes that these are shipped in. They do fill the boxes completely with no wasted space. If you have ever been on this end you know you can never get a boat back into the same box you took it out of, but just the same this will give you a good comparison of rolled up size. The RMRaft box measures 45"x26"x15"= 10.15 cu. ft. and the Hyside is 44"x22"x12"= 6.72 cu. ft.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Ron, Thanks for the info. Sounds like a toss-up. I appreciate your detailed response.
Cheers,
Bruce Kime


----------

